# Dead Elk in Clear Creek



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

I was in the cc play park today and noticed a pretty nasty smell in some of the eddies, my buddy and I thought it was coming from the drainage pipes that flow into the creek. after getting out and drying off, another friend of mine ran by with his cross country team. The team had been running up in the canyon a little ways and he told me they'd seen a dead elk in the middle of the creek up past tunnel one above the damn. Anyone think the animal could be stinking up the creek? it would be a few miles upstream from the park. i haven't seen the animal and don't know how long it's been there.


----------

